# Holland Lop vs. Mini Lop



## Juicermccurran

Can someone please explain the difference between a holland lop and a Mini Lop. We are considering getting one and we love the lop eared. I know minis are larger than Hollands but that's about it. When I google it is get pictures for both and not sure if they are correct. Any picture comparisons would be helpful as well.

This site is so wonderful for all the information I would like to obtain before getting a bunny! 

Thanks so much.


----------



## ladysown

they are quite similiar. Hollands are more upright and minis are flatter in how they present themselves. This of course going by if show quality or not.


----------



## whiskylollipop

Hollands have short lopped ears, squashed muzzles, and have a compact body that sits upright. Minis have pointier muzzles, longer ears and longer bodies that sit flatter like a loaf of bread. Like ladysown said, this is assuming you buy a show quality bunny. Pet quality bunnies are likely to have a mixture/variety of lop characteristics and the line between holland and mini is going to be more blurred.


----------



## woahlookitsme

I love pictures  Agree with the differences above. Heres some help visualizing. Of course these are all going to be pictures of show quality rabbits. You can really see the massive thickness of bone and huge bulldog heads on these guys even on the baby in the middle

Holland Lop:


----------



## woahlookitsme

These guys are pretty similar but in life you can tell the size difference. Minis also have longer ears and instead remind me of a miniature french lop instead. I actually find when searching for a show quality rabbit picture try putting a specific color in front of the breed. Ex: For the holland I searched Tort holland lop and the mini lop I did Chestnut mini lop. This kind of rules out all the vague mixed breed pictures because its less specific. 

Mini Lop


----------



## MikeScone

Here are some pictures:

Holland Lop:










Mini Lop:


----------



## Juicermccurran

Thank you all so much for your help. I appreciate the pictures. We are looking for a pet lop, not for show. So I guess I'll just look for one with a great temperament more than anything. Thank you.


----------



## Breezekoz

Hello my name is Breeze! I recently got a bunny named Benkei he is 2 months and 7 days. I am not sure whether he is a Holland or Mini Lop. If you guys could help that would be great! 
Thank you ! 

The first pics are recent. The last was when he was only a couple weeks old. I guess he is getting into the "teenager" phase so his face looks much different now.


----------



## woahlookitsme

I would probably say holland. He actually looks a lot like the baby holland I hadn&#8217;t posted above. You will definitely be able to know when he is at adult weight which is normally 6-8months for small breeds. 

Show max weight for Holland: 4lbs
Show max weight for Mini: 6lbs


----------



## Aki

I'm no expert, but I've had two holland lops (my current one is a purebred from a breeder who only does Holland lops, so I'm sure about his genetics) and they looked like Breeze does at the same age. So I'd say Holland too. Both bunnies were great and very laid back but both had bad posture and ended up with pododermatitis despite being free-range house rabbits (easy to cure and we haven't had an occurence in over a year, but keep an eye on your rabbit's feet!).


----------



## Breezekoz

Thank you both so much !!


----------

